# Big Eyes, Yellowfins, and Blackfins



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

After about 3 year of trying to get my friend Zach on an overnight offshore trip, we finally made it happen Tuesday the 13th. Tuesday the 13th is not my lucky number, can I just say that. 

Lets start from the beginning. Met at 6 am at the tackle store and they were out of my tuna hooks. No worries I have enough if the sharks are not bad. If we run out, we can use my bottom fishing hooks. Drive to the boat and starboard engine is dead. Hour later it is up and going. Get to the Destin pass and catch 4 baits in about 30 minutes in rough seas. This trip in turning into a night mare. So, I talk them into running the ditch to Pensacola for bait. On the way there my buddy Jake tells me bait fishing was horrible that morning. Great just Great. We get to Pesacola pass and find bait after looking around a bit. Headed out in sloppy seas. 10 miles out we lose the auto pilot and gps. Head to Daybreak Marina were we have the electronics looked at and get them up and going. Going across the bay we lose the auto pilot again. So, we decide to just drive it and hope for the best. Leave the pass at 3 pm. 9 hours after starting this trip. Get to the rigs at dark. It was a ROUGH ROUGH ROUGH ride. Said our prayers on the way out and God smiled down on us. Fishing was very good. Caught about 25 blackfin, 2 big eyes, and countless yellowfin. After the box was full, we caught and released 10 to 15 yellowfin for fun. Ran home at daylight with a great crew, cold drinks, high fives, and smiles. Thanks again Zach, Dane, and crew for a great trip. Also, a HUGE thanks goes out to my buddy Jake for all the help to make this trip happen. Everyone be safe out there and God Bless you all as he blesses me. 

Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)669-9100 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, what a trip!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

What a Kickass catch..Looks like a Venice,La Day ..Way to go....


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow, way to make a trip out of it! Great catch.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

"Leave the pass at 3pm. 9 hours after starting this trip."

"Countless yellowfin"
"Caught and released 10 to 15 yellowfin for fun"

There are no shortcuts.
In the end it's about paying your dues.

And I agree, in my humble opinion you were truly Blessed with God's grace.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

"And I agree, in my humble opinion you were truly Blessed with God's grace."

That's true, your not going to catch more than the good lord let's the sea give you.

That's a very good catch.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Great post, pic says it all. :thumbup: Most people (me....) would have bailed way before the 9 hr mark :thumbdown:. Congrats again...


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

fairpoint said:


> What a Kickass catch..Looks like a Venice,La Day ..Way to go....


That's what I was thinking way to get it done guys


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow! What else can I say?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Capt, I got to thinking. Why did you run to Pensacola for bait?

Im not, in any way trying to question your judgment....trust me. Just wondering.

Ive spent a lot of time fishing off the beaches around Navarre in my kayak. And now in boats, at times I wont even bother catching baits in the pass, just run straight to Navarre and load up on cigs, herring, etc right off the beach. Have you ever given that a shot? In the mornings the bait tends to stack up on the bottom from just outside the sand bar to about the color change. Its generally pretty darn reliable. I just use my bottom machine to locate them and once found I just stay in that depth and do quite well. Of course if you were trying to throw a net thats a whole different story!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I had a blast and wish this wind would lay down to give it another shot. 

The reason we ran the ditch to Pensacola for bait is for several reasons. First is because that west wind was making it a very rough ride. I figured we could run west to Pensacola and catch bait in comfort and cut out 30 miles or so of head on seas. Also, this would change our angle a little and give us another hour or two in comfort to see if the seas would settle a bit.

I do actually run the beach often for bait. Many mornings I am miles from the pass and catch bait where there is not another boat in sight. If the talk on the radio is No Bait around the pass, I don't even slow down till i'm miles from the pass, East or West. But, I do thank you for the heads up on the bait down the beach. I'm always open for tips and never to narrow minded to listen. I'm still learning everyday. So, bring on any advice. I'm all ears.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I figured you had your reasoning. Makes sense given the sea state and your destination!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

If you've never fished with Delynn his fee is easily double worth in knowledge. He is truly one of the greats around our area. Much more to learn than catch with him though that will be fun too!


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Capt Delynn, I hope to one day fish with you. You are obviously a steely eyed fish catching machine...regardless of species.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd like to have one of your really bad days if that was a bad one. Always like to read your posts Capt!


----------



## FishOn101 (Oct 2, 2007)

Tenacity pays off.....


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

way to stick it out. most would have given up when the engine wouldn't start at the dock. LOL heck of a trip.


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Been off the forum for awhile. I can finally laugh at the boat troubles that day..
What an epic trip! Those YFT hit top water plugs all night long..


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

After the start that you had I would have been back at the dock. You are definitely determined to get to the fish. Great job.


----------

